

Google Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 Performance Preview - vamur
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6425/google-nexus-4-and-nexus-10-review

======
vamur
Based on these benchmarks, it looks like Chrome on Android is 2X slower than
Chrome on ChromeOS.

